# Kroger 2019



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Pictures


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

More


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Sweet. They have copies of some of the Grandin Road items that I most wanted, which will surely be _far _more affordable, and the other items are phenomenal as well. Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

More pictures


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know if this mirror skull piece was somewhere else before. It looks very familiar to me. But I really want it.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

They have some really cool stuff this year. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Ditsterz said:


> I don't know if this mirror skull piece was somewhere else before. It looks very familiar to me. But I really want it.


I just ordered a very similar one, in black, a few days ago, without the skulls.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

All 12 Kroger stores in the Raleigh triangle area closed rather recently. If they were still here, I’d be getting those crow candlestick holders, the palmistry hand, the creepy hands, and more.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Amazing line up this year! I was there last week and they only had 2 end caps of Halloween. They were also putting up a ginormous Addams Family cardboard candy display that I found impressive.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> All 12 Kroger stores in the Raleigh triangle area closed rather recently. If they were still here, I’d be getting those crow candlestick holders, the palmistry hand, the creepy hands, and more.


That is too bad. Big Lots has the same palmistry hand and a similar crow candlestick.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Illysium said:


> I just ordered a very similar one, in black, a few days ago, without the skulls.


Where from? I think I know what its reminding me of. Last year world market had black skull wall sconces. I think I bought them but im not sure.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Ditsterz said:


> Where from? I think I know what its reminding me of. Last year world market had black skull wall sconces. I think I bought them but im not sure.


QVC, there's a link in the first post. World Market had an awesome gothic mirror last year too, that I should have gotten. I was actually searching for a cathedral window wall mirror, when I found these. Love the one from Kroger though, going by there today. I hope they have it.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Dude... cat pumpkins! ?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Illysium- Oh. I didn't know that was a link. That is beautiful in black. I think I want it too.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Ditsterz said:


> Illysium- Oh. I didn't know that was a link. That is beautiful in black. I think I want it too.


You can use TAKE10, if you order, for $10 off.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Dude... cat pumpkins! ?


They look essentially the same as Grandin Road's, though, even not knowing the price, I am certain that they are a whole lot less than $129 _each_. 

Kroger had absolutely nothing for Halloween when I stopped today. A little bit of candy down the seasonal aisle, but that was the extent, with it still mostly occupied by school supplies.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I had planned to drive to a different Target tomorrow since they have Halloween out but my local store does not. There are three Kroger’s in that town. Guess I just got three more stops! I need those cats.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I went by two today, they had tons of candy, but nothing else, aside from the terracotta pumpkins out front.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> They look essentially the same as Grandin Road's, though, even not knowing the price, I am certain that they are a whole lot less than $129 _each_.
> 
> Kroger had absolutely nothing for Halloween when I stopped today. A little bit of candy down the seasonal aisle, but that was the extent, with it still mostly occupied by school supplies.


Just out of curiosity and I totally get for privacy if you don’t want to say, but what state were you in where these items were found? I only ask cause I’m in the Midwest and our stores are so slow to put anything out.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Just out of curiosity and I totally get for privacy if you don’t want to say, but what state were you in where these items were found? I only ask cause I’m in the Midwest and our stores are so slow to put anything out.


The pictures were posted by Ditsterz, actually. Unfortunately, there were only some terracotta pumpkins outside the store right now. They are pretty slow here as well most of the time. Sorry that I cannot give you an answer as to where the items actually _are_ available at the moment. I figure that mid-September is when most Kroger stores will be stocked and that one is an anomaly.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> The pictures were posted by Ditsterz, actually. Unfortunately, there were only some terracotta pumpkins outside the store right now. They are pretty slow here as well most of the time. Sorry that I cannot give you an answer as to where the items actually _are_ available at the moment. I figure that mid-September is when most Kroger stores will be stocked and that one is an anomaly.


Thanks!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I did find a few of the Kroger locations have Facebook sites and some are posting what is on their shelves. I’m hoping it’s not some corporate stock image. Guess I’ll find out soon enough.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Kroger has a lot of different items up at their website. Also, there is a great video on YouTube showing an offshoot called Fry's.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

After seeing the pics i ran to Kroger to get the celestial pumpkin. My sons name is Orion so I am a sucker for that stuff but mine didn't have it. and none was 20% off....wth
anyway I took a few pics of some stuff shown in the recently posted video


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> After seeing the pics i ran to Kroger to get the celestial pumpkin. My sons name is Orion so I am a sucker for that stuff but mine didn't have it. and none was 20% off....wth
> anyway I took a few pics of some stuff shown in the recently posted video


It does not make sense that some have Halloween merchandise out and others don't. Even more puzzling is that, unless Saturday is the start of a new week for Kroger, the sales are at the location's discretion, it would seem.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Went to 6 Kroger stores. Walked out with a planchette and nothing more. No cats. ?

Definitely seems like they might only be a west coast item.

Decided to email their customer service. Guess we shall see!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Went to 6 Kroger stores. Walked out with a planchette and nothing more. No cats. ?
> 
> Definitely seems like they might only be a west coast item.
> 
> Decided to email their customer service. Guess we shall see!


i'm in Tennessee and several of mine have most of this stuff....most. I went to 4 Kroger, only searching for the galaxy pumpkin and none of them had it, can't say if they did at one time and they sold or if they never did but as of today none of the 4 had it. 3 had the dishes, which I love and the pillows, black cats, black cat pumpkins, the pretty tri fold mirror thingy. I wanted that trifold thing but they want 60 bucks ,even with 20 percent off, I couldn't do it.
I guess I am just going to make a galaxy pumpkin.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I wanted that trifold thing but they want 60 bucks ,even with 20 percent off, I couldn't do it.


That is nuts. Illysium posted a link to a QVC one on the first page of this thread that can be purchased for less than $50 including shipping using the code TAKE10. The only thing is that there are no skulls. Still gorgeous, though. https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/kroger-2019.205452/post-2532054


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I got a few of the plates, these are smaller salad plates. and a dish towel and some crazy plant things.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 718428
> View attachment 718429
> View attachment 718430
> View attachment 718431
> ...


Great photos. Seems like all the cool mystical looking stuff to tube left of the sand timer is not in my stores. Which state was this store in?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Meadow- its in Texas. The kroger nearest me had empty shelves that was previously filled with school supplies. The halloween stuff will be taking its place any day now. But the bigger Kroger already had stuff. But I think more is still yet to come.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Great photos. Seems like all the cool mystical looking stuff to tube left of the sand timer is not in my stores. Which state was this store in?


My pics are in Tennessee


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. Sounds like I need to lean on my pals in Texas.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

MasqAddikt said:


> Kroger has a lot of different items up at their website. Also, there is a great video on YouTube showing an offshoot called Fry's.


It kills me that I have no Krogers here. Those galaxy plates! Bird feet candle holders! My heart breaks.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@schatze Kroger owns like 20 different grocery stores under varying names. I know in my town I have their Ruler Foods which is their discount store and sometimes has items which I plan to check today.

Do you have any of their sister stores?


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Meadow said:


> @schatze Kroger owns like 20 different grocery stores under varying names. I know in my town I have their Ruler Foods which is their discount store and sometimes has items which I plan to check today.
> 
> Do you have any of their sister stores?


I think Fresh Market is but I KNOW they have nothing like that. I am out of luck. From what I see here, a really big Kroger is what I need, too.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

schatze said:


> I think Fresh Market is but I KNOW they have nothing like that. I am out of luck. From what I see here, a really big Kroger is what I need, too.


Nope, not Fresh Market. 

We only have City Market out here, there are stores all over the country though.

Kroger Subsidiaries


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Illysium said:


> Nope, not Fresh Market.
> 
> We only have City Market out here, there are stores all over the country though.
> 
> Kroger Subsidiaries


Well I went to Ruler Today and they had the plain pumpkins, some random lanterns and the large terra cotta planters. That was it. So still waiting on my response from Kroger customer service.

Since Trans-pac makes them, maybe we just need to get a business license and make our own store. Ha!


----------



## zombiesrule (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like they have some cool stuff!


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

schatze said:


> I think Fresh Market is but I KNOW they have nothing like that. I am out of luck. From what I see here, a really big Kroger is what I need, too.


F.Y.I. - Fresh Market is owned by Meijer.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Went to 6 Kroger stores. Walked out with a planchette and nothing more. No cats. ?
> 
> Definitely seems like they might only be a west coast item.
> 
> Decided to email their customer service. Guess we shall see!


Only one of the stores I went into yesterday had the pumpkin cats like Grandin Road has. They are the same exact cats but I think Kroger only wanted 69.99 ( might have been 59 I just can't remember) On sale on GR for 103 each today. Keep looking, I'm hoping they get more stuff in. I'm still looking for the galaxy pumpkin..


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

[


Gweede said:


> F.Y.I. - Fresh Market is owned by Meijer.


Kroger tried to buy it but Apollo was the company that got it, apparently. No matter, they don't carry that kind of merch.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Only one of the stores I went into yesterday had the pumpkin cats like Grandin Road has. They are the same exact cats but I think Kroger only wanted 69.99 ( might have been 59 I just can't remember) On sale on GR for 103 each today. Keep looking, I'm hoping they get more stuff in. I'm still looking for the galaxy pumpkin..


I never saw that galaxy pumpkin. I do want the cats but I honestly don’t have time to finish all that needs done and go cat pumpkin hunting on weekends sadly. Hopefully they will pop up somewhere. It is still just 9/2 afterall. Crossing my fingers for both of us! ??


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Thank you for contacting Kroger Customer Connect regarding the availability of cat jack-o-lantern.

I would suggest speaking with the store manager at your preferred store, as our office does not have access to inventory or ordering information for stores. Many factors determine which products are available to and sold in our stores-shelf space, product demand, supplier availability, and vendor contracts are a few. If you speak to the store manager of your local store, they may be able to locate this item in the inventory at other locations and will be able to advise if the product can be ordered from another location.

Thumbs down ?? Kroger! Seems weird they don’t know what stock they have or am I being fussy?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

These two remind me of oompa loompas


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Two other new outdoor guys. My nearest Kroger still hasn't got any Halloween goods yet. I hope one of the stores near me gets the ouija planchette. I don't need it but I sure do like it.


----------



## toysaplenty (Aug 5, 2009)

How much were the gourd black cats, does anyone know?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

toysaplenty said:


> How much were the gourd black cats, does anyone know?


Gotta find them first.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Idk if the 2 styles are priced the same. But my guess is they probably are same. I only saw one listing cat pumkin with led which had a regular price of 49.99.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

toysaplenty said:


> How much were the gourd black cats, does anyone know?


looked at them yesterday 49.99 each


----------



## toysaplenty (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you disembodiedvoice, Anybody see them in an Ohio store?


----------



## toysaplenty (Aug 5, 2009)

ok, how about those man eating plants? Anybody know what those cost or have pictures of them?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

toysaplenty said:


> ok, how about those man eating plants? Anybody know what those cost or have pictures of them?


do you mean the stems ? I have a few in one of my pictures.... If that is what you mean they are 3.99 each, mine only had two kinds the larger ones and then a smaller one I stems themselves are the same length but the heads of the plants are different sizes and then the leaves that are around the heads are different but both are 3.99. 
Not sure if that is what you mean , if there is another I would love to see that. the only ones saw are on the right side of this pic.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

So jealous! Glad you guys are finding these items. I had a pal have her daughter check her store in Ft Wayne and all they had were the foam pumpkins and skeletons. I’m thinking as far as cat pumpkins are concerned I’m clearly geographically challenged.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Beh. Checked our kroger and they had none of the good stuff. So disappointing.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

lilibat said:


> Beh. Checked our kroger and they had none of the good stuff. So disappointing.


Totally agree! It’s like put it on your website so I can find it.


----------



## toysaplenty (Aug 5, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> do you mean the stems ? I have a few in one of my pictures.... If that is what you mean they are 3.99 each, mine only had two kinds the larger ones and then a smaller one I stems themselves are the same length but the heads of the plants are different sizes and then the leaves that are around the heads are different but both are 3.99.
> Not sure if that is what you mean , if there is another I would love to see that. the only ones saw are on the right side of this pYou





disembodiedvoice said:


> do you mean the stems ? I have a few in one of my pictures.... If that is what you mean they are 3.99 each, mine only had two kinds the larger ones and then a smaller one I stems themselves are the same length but the heads of the plants are different sizes and then the leaves that are around the heads are different but both are 3.99.
> Not sure if that is what you mean , if there is another I would love to see that. the only ones saw are on the right side of this pic.
> View attachment 718755


Correct, the man eating plant stems. I could not tell from the picture that they were just stems. Thanks!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Ditsterz said:


> That is beautiful in black. I think I want it too.


It's here.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Illysium- I received mine today also. Thanks so much for sharing it.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

My nearby Kroger finally put out the Halloween merchandise.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

toysaplenty said:


> Correct, the man eating plant stems. I could not tell from the picture that they were just stems. Thanks!


yeah it is hard to tell. I saw them today again at another store and there is one more size to go with them. Of course they are 3.99 and then 20% off, so about 3.20 each

Same with the cat pumpkins, they are 49.99 before the 20% off, I guess I should have said that when I posted the price.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> yeah it is hard to tell. I saw them today again at another store and there is one more size to go with them. Of course they are 3.99 and then 20% off, so about 3.20 each
> 
> Same with the cat pumpkins, they are 49.99 before the 20% off, I guess I should have said that when I posted the price.


Lucky! Still no cats anywhere I can find. Bummer.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Ditsterz said:


> My nearby Kroger finally put out the Halloween merchandise.


Oh crap! I have 1 Kroger a little over 1/2 hour drive & another about 1 hour away; nothing closer. Looks like a road trip is in order but I'm having a hard time trusting info over the phone since we've been lied to by 2 Targets already.

I spy another potion bottle . Saw the 2 at CVS today from last year. Only had 1 of each color. Sis has 30% total purchase good until 9/8 so must go back.

I also see the purple spider lanterns that Spirit jacked up the price on after I spotted them the first time before the coupon came out. Wonder how the price compares.

Also high on my list are those lanterns. 2 toned ones look nice & the one hardest to see appears to be a skull; right up my alley.

Also interested in the cats but not at $49 or $99. Where did the 20% come from? All Halloween on sale?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

That potion bottle looks really interesting. I haven't seen it at all and I've been to 7 Kroger. Finally today at the 7th found the galaxy pumpkins i've been looking for but decided I could just make one out of a craft pumpkin and it won't be breakable.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Yodlei said:


> Oh crap! I have 1 Kroger a little over 1/2 hour drive & another about 1 hour away; nothing closer. Looks like a road trip is in order but I'm having a hard time trusting info over the phone since we've been lied to by 2 Targets already.
> 
> I spy another potion bottle . Saw the 2 at CVS today from last year. Only had 1 of each color. Sis has 30% total purchase good until 9/8 so must go back.
> 
> ...


yeah, halloween at Kroger is 20% off.


----------



## toysaplenty (Aug 5, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> yeah it is hard to tell. I saw them today again at another store and there is one more size to go with them. Of course they are 3.99 and then 20% off, so about 3.20 each
> 
> Same with the cat pumpkins, they are 49.99 before the 20% off, I guess I should have said that when I posted the price.


 Do you live in Ohio? I have been calling around to Ohio Kroger's and they say they have no Halloween out yet...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

toysaplenty said:


> Do you live in Ohio? I have been calling around to Ohio Kroger's and they say they have no Halloween out yet...


No, Tennessee. 
Kroger is everywhere here. I have 2 in my town alone , 6 in the next town only 20 minutes away...of course they are scattered around lol Plus I travel to 16 different counties for my job so I hit up stores in all the counties. Not all Kroger but any that have Halloween....Home goods, tj maxx, targets, ect. lately I've been going in Kroger looking for the pumpkins that I finally found and then passed on.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Meadow said:


> Totally agree! It’s like put it on your website so I can find it.


I really want the gothic folding mirror screen. Very frustrated ours didn't have it.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

disembodiedvoice said:


> No, Tennessee.
> Kroger is everywhere here. I have 2 in my town alone , 6 in the next town only 20 minutes away...of course they are scattered around lol Plus I travel to 16 different counties for my job so I hit up stores in all the counties. Not all Kroger but any that have Halloween....Home goods, tj maxx, targets, ect. lately I've been going in Kroger looking for the pumpkins that I finally found and then passed on.


I'm in TN too and the Green Hills Kroger in Nashville which is one of the bigger ones was full of dissapoint.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Illysium said:


> It's here.
> 
> View attachment 718872


So jealous I really want that. :-(


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

lilibat said:


> So jealous I really want that. :-(


I got mine from QVC. My City Market/ Kroger has nothing yet.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

lilibat said:


> I'm in TN too and the Green Hills Kroger in Nashville which is one of the bigger ones was full of dissapoint.


A lot of the ones I've been in have been a let down as well. Only ones that have had some of the larger stuff....the folding cathedral thing, pumpkin cats have been the Kroger Marketplace stores. Most of the regular Krogers have mostly had candy, skelly animals and jack o lanterns, none of the interesting stuff.
the folding cathedral thing is 60 bucks by the way, before 20%

Just FYI for anyone interested. The one I went in today had regular pose and stay skellys for only 29.99, almost bought one but I have a dozen and figured I didn't need another. Home Depot has them for 28.99 or something but the ones at Kroger seem to be better quality, they were in a box.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Yodlei said:


> I also see the purple spider lanterns that Spirit jacked up the price on after I spotted them the first time before the coupon came out. Wonder how the price compares.
> 
> Also high on my list are those lanterns. 2 toned ones look nice & the one hardest to see appears to be a skull; right up my alley.


The lanterns are 7.19 each. The potion bottle is 24.99 reg price. (19.99 on sale)


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Just visited my nearest Kroger and not a single thing Halloween but candy. 

The smoke/swirl effect potion bottles everyone is talking about are new for me this year. I came across a golden crystal ball with a light "try me" button at a local Ross last week and it had that cool sworly smoke effect...


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Ditsterz said:


> The lanterns are 7.19 each. The potion bottle is 24.99 reg price. (19.99 on sale)


CHEAP on the lanterns. Little high on the bottle. Like the colors of ones at CVS better but might change my mind if I see it in person. The white part doesn't thrill me but might make the smoke more noticeable.

Sis mentioned Food 4 Less is owned by Kroger or a parent...related somehow but not sure if they have decor. I don't go in that store. Anyone else know?


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@disembodiedvoice thanks for the heads up on the Marketplace stores. My nearest one is about two hours away. I’m going to call today and see where I land. Silly pumpkin cats.


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

I'll be driving 2 1/2 hours to the closest Kroger this Tues. I'll post if they have cat pumpkins. No, I am not driving that far just to see if they are there. I have other stuff to do in the Detroit metro area.


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

UGH! I drove to 3 different Kroger's today. Lots of candy, but very little decorations and no kitty pumpkins - so disappointing!!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Gweede said:


> UGH! I drove to 3 different Kroger's today. Lots of candy, but very little decorations and no kitty pumpkins - so disappointing!!


The worst! Were any of them the Marketplace locations?


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't think so. One location was really small and the other two were much larger. All stores had their Halloween stuff in the center of the store. We don't have any Kroger's near me so I really didn't know what to expect. I doubt I'll get back there before Halloween.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I went online to Kroger today and noticed their Halloween offerings jumped in number. Still no pumpkin cats but I’m hopeful since the site seems to link you to the store location that maybe there is a lag in just getting items into stores. I guess we just keep checking.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Where I live the Kroger owned grocery store is called "Marianos". No Halloween items as of yet.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Where I live the Kroger owned grocery store is called "Marianos". No Halloween items as of yet.


My Sister shops at Marianos & she never saw decor at the 2 stores in our area.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Meadow said:


> The worst! Were any of them the Marketplace locations?


I searched for Marketplace locations when it was mentioned earlier & none of those in Illinois showed being Marketplace. I know there are 2 in Ottawa & have emailed a friend there to let me know if he sees decor in either of them & think the other was Streator or Pontiac...one of those towns south of Ottawa. I emailed him last week & no reply yet. He still works & I'm retired so he must be busy. Told him to specifically call me if he found the cats.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> I searched for Marketplace locations when it was mentioned earlier & none of those in Illinois showed being Marketplace. I know there are 2 in Ottawa & have emailed a friend there to let me know if he sees decor in either of them & think the other was Streator or Pontiac...one of those towns south of Ottawa. I emailed him last week & no reply yet. He still works & I'm retired so he must be busy. Told him to specifically call me if he found the cats.


My closest marketplace centers are Indianapolis. And while I could pick up the phone and ask if they have them, my motivation is becoming a little less. It shouldn’t be that hard!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> My closest marketplace centers are Indianapolis. And while I could pick up the phone and ask if they have them, my motivation is becoming a little less. It shouldn’t be that hard!


The website has more items than before. Maybe the others, including the pumpkin cats, will become available online in time - fingers crossed.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Has anyone seen what the ghost coach looks like lit up?


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I've had people look for the Kroger claw/ bird foot candlesticks in 4 states. No luck at all.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

schatze said:


> I've had people look for the Kroger claw/ bird foot candlesticks in 4 states. No luck at all.


Do you have an At Home store around or know someone who does? They also have it: https://www.athome.com/bird-feet-candle-holder/124276232.html


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Is it the same one? I collect these and did get the ones from At Home.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

schatze said:


> Is it the same one? I collect these and did get the ones from At Home.


I think so. It looks the same to me.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

schatze said:


> Is it the same one? I collect these and did get the ones from At Home.


I think they are the same ones except they are cheaper at At Home. I saw them early at At Home and passed then saw them at Kroger and decided I wanted them. Went back to At Home to get them cheaper and they were all gone so had to pay a little more at Kroger. Long story short if you already have the At Home ones then your all good and got a better deal.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I think they are the same ones except they are cheaper at At Home. I saw them early at At Home and passed then saw them at Kroger and decided I wanted them. Went back to At Home to get them cheaper and they were all gone so had to pay a little more at Kroger. Long story short if you already have the At Home ones then your all good and got a better deal.


Interesting. I just mounted a search for them and blew up that same picture of them to compare and I see the lines are really the same. Same mold. You just helped end a search. I thank you and more, my friends thank you. I saw things in pictures I would love to be able to see in person, but I have celestial dishes and talon candlesticks - that's good.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I tried changing the store on the website while looking for merchandise and while I did get different items, none of the ones I’m looking for. I went as far as 200 miles out and there’s no pumpkin cats.


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

I was I terested in the celestial pumpkin and there was in one photo here, way up on the end of a top shelf, a black, spooky tree with votive lights. I bet they are as scarce as the pumpkin cats. I suspect we need a big Kroger Marketplace or Fry’s.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Yeah clearly I’m geographically challenged when it come to Kroger. I’m going with you win some, you lose some!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

So since I’m clearly not one to give up easily, I went to our Ruler foods looking for the pumpkin cats. They had the small lanterns and the terra cotta larger mummy one but no pumpkin cats. 

The website has not updated. I’ve tried multiple marketplace locations and still nothing. If anyone has any other ideas, I’m all ears.


----------



## toysaplenty (Aug 5, 2009)

Got the pumpkin cats today! I got the sitting cat at Kroger Marketplace in Sandusky, Ohio which is a half hour from me, and I got the tall cat at Kroger Marketplace in Mansfield Ohio, which is an hour and a half away. Sandusky just had the one sitting cat and Mansfield had the one tall cat and three sitting cats. Here is the info on them if it can help anyone in any way. They are called Resin Cat on the Kroger receipt, made by Holiday Home the upc code is 041226681031 for the tall cat and 041226681024 for the sitting cat. $49.99 each. The eyes are not a solid piece of orange, they are open, and the inside of the cat's head is painted orange, so when you turn the cat on, the light inside it's head reflects the orange through the eyes. They are both a pretty heavy resin, not a light plastic blowmold.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

toysaplenty said:


> Got the pumpkin cats today! I got the sitting cat at Kroger Marketplace in Sandusky, Ohio which is a half hour from me, and I got the tall cat at Kroger Marketplace in Mansfield Ohio, which is an hour and a half away. Sandusky just had the one sitting cat and Mansfield had the one tall cat and three sitting cats. Here is the info on them if it can help anyone in any way. They are called Resin Cat on the Kroger receipt, made by Holiday Home the upc code is 041226681031 for the tall cat and 041226681024 for the sitting cat. $49.99 each. The eyes are not a solid piece of orange, they are open, and the inside of the cat's head is painted orange, so when you turn the cat on, the light inside it's head reflects the orange through the eyes. They are both a pretty heavy resin, not a light plastic blowmold.


So happy for you and oh so jealous!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Has anyone seen this?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kroger does have a nice halloween display this year. They aren't in my immediate area but grocery stores around here don't have as nice of a display.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Yes @Ghost of Spookie Kroger does have some great items. It’s just slightly disappointing their customer service teams are unwilling to assist buyers in locating the items. It’s very curious to me when a retailer is not interested in getting your money. ??


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Kroger does have some great items. It’s just slightly disappointing their customer service teams are unwilling to assist buyers in locating the items. It’s very curious to me when a retailer is not interested in getting your money. ??


I must agree. I do not understand why finding some of the best items was made to be such a crapshoot, with them being carried only in specific states and stores. Having just certain products available online does not make a lot of sense to me, especially when the jack-o'-lantern cats and galaxy pumpkins would have surely been big sellers (seems like those are what most members here are interested in, myself included). They dropped the ball.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

MasqAddikt said:


> I must agree. I do not understand why finding some of the best items was made to be such a crapshoot, with them being carried only in specific states and stores. Having just certain products available online does not make a lot of sense to me, especially when the jack-o'-lantern cats and galaxy pumpkins would have surely been big sellers (seems like those are what most members here are interested in, myself included). They dropped the ball.


Exactly! I even tried looking in the stores online where people bought those items and they were not there. Not a positive experience at all.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I found both gourd kitties and witchy dishes yesterday!!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> I found both gourd kitties and witchy dishes yesterday!!


Called the Kroger’s within a two hour radius and nothing. It’s all very sad.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> I found both gourd kitties and witchy dishes yesterday!!


That's good. You are one of the fortunate few, apparently. Did you ever spot the tall witch that you asked about?



Meadow said:


> Called the Kroger’s within a two hour radius and nothing. It’s all very sad.


Aye, that it is.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

The pic of the witch I posted was at the same Kroger I found the kitties. Unfortunately the base had a huge hole. It wasn't worth 100$ busted like that. I also thought it was odd that she didn't have any arms! But I loved her face.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

What my cart must say about me!








I ended up finding the witchy dishes all the way in the seafood department on it's own display. I would have not seen it had I not needed Old Bay seasoning


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Hearthfire said:


> The pic of the witch I posted was at the same Kroger I found the kitties. Unfortunately the base had a huge hole. It wasn't worth 100$ busted like that. I also thought it was odd that she didn't have any arms! But I loved her face.


That is unfortunate. $100 is too much even for an intact one, IMO. Their prices have not exactly been the most reasonable this year.



Hearthfire said:


> I ended up finding the witchy dishes all the way in the seafood department on it's own display. I would have not seen it had I not needed Old Bay seasoning


They have chosen some odd spots this year. Besides where the Halloween merchandise would be expected, the Kroger Marketplace that I visited had a decent amount placed on the endcaps of the pharmacy/personal care area.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

The witch was cool but not THAT nice.....and covered in black glitter! But she had very broad shoulders/cape but no arms? Idk


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Even the kitty gourds were steep at 50$ I think. But at least they are heavy duty


----------

